
Ask HN: Custom search engine you wish existed? - lovelearning
I&#x27;m currently experimenting with a couple of text and spatial search technologies, by implementing them on some datasets of interest to myself - arXiv, PubMed, PubChem, OpenStreetMaps are on my radar.<p>I was wondering what niche search engines you wish existed. If it feels challenging and useful to multiple people, I&#x27;ll think about implementing it and making it available to everybody. Any other ideas for the datasets mentioned above are also welcome.
======
rococode
Here's a somewhat search-related idea I've thought would be useful (almost
wanted to build it myself): searching for political news with different
viewpoints.

For example, if I search "Trump ate a banana", then I get articles on that
event from Democratic, Republican, and other points of view - possibly tagged
as such. I've always felt that it's tough nowadays to get a clear view on
things because it's easy to fall into an echo chamber and only see articles
that a certain group supports.

~~~
dmullet
This sounds somewhat like AllSides:

[https://www.allsides.com/](https://www.allsides.com/)

~~~
rococode
That's pretty much exactly what I had in mind! Thanks for sharing :)

